# First Comp - looking for advice



## Kate19761466867982 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey All,

I am competing in my first ever comp on 9th May in the NABBA toned class and am looking for some advice from the experienced ladies  Pscarb is prepping me, but I thought I'd ask the ladies the more girly questions 

Do I have to wear high perspex heels?

Do I have to wear a black bikini? If not, can anyone recommend some show bikini suppliers?

How tanned do I have to be? What products do people recommend?

Does the show make-up need to be heavy?

I have v long curly hair is it best to wear it up or tie it back?

What kind of content are the judges looking for in the individual routines for toned....more 'dancey' less poses....lets hope not!

Also, some general show advice (what to expect) would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry for the multitude of questions, but I am a total newbie to this!!

Thanks

Kate


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

no you dont have to wear perpex heels, you can choose your bikini, colour,accessories, hair and makeup, the key is to be unique, different, with grace and presence not just another girl in the line up, speaking as a former Miss universe figure catagory, my advice is to enjoy it, and if you are nervous dont be, once you are on stage the nerves go. All the very best of luck and Im sure you will be great.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kate i am offended you did not think i knew about heels and make up......lol

don't worry about this my advice is to take a list to the seminar and ask Rachael to answer all your questions i am sure she will be happy to do so.....

and welcome to my board....


----------



## Kate19761466867982 (Jan 14, 2010)

PScarb said:


> Kate i am offended you did not think i knew about heels and make up......lol
> 
> don't worry about this my advice is to take a list to the seminar and ask Rachael to answer all your questions i am sure she will be happy to do so.....
> 
> and welcome to my board....


he he no comment 

Great thanks - will bring a list in March 

...and thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am competing in my first ever comp on 9th May in the NABBA toned class and am looking for some advice from the experienced ladies  Pscarb is prepping me, but I thought I'd ask the ladies the more girly questions
> 
> ...


hiya

my fav part of competing all the little girlie bits

Do I have to wear high perspex heels?

there are no rules saying they have to be clear and high but this is the norm, most girls are put off by the platform on them but think of the platform as shortening the heel. as long as you get plenty of practise wearing them you will be fine. i used to pop mine of for 10mins everyday round the house and you get used to them.

quick search on ebay i found these

NEW SEXY HIGH HEEL CLEAR STRIPPER POLE DANCING SHOES 4 on eBay (end time 26-Jan-10 21:24:50 GMT)

try going for ones without an ankle strap easier to get on and off.

Do I have to wear a black bikini? If not, can anyone recommend some show bikini suppliers?

with nabba anything goes, stay away from plain black you want to shine on stage so bling and bright colours is a must i will get back to you on where to get these from.

How tanned do I have to be? What products do people recommend?

Tan for stage is nothing like having a nice going out tan, i would say at least 3 shades darker than a strong spray tan, i have used jantana which is a dry tan that you build up over a few days, but doesnt work for everyone. i would say for your first dhow go with the fail safe dream tan its messy but it works, instand on and instant off with a good scrub.

never use this on your face though i have always used rimmels darkest foundation andv loose powder, your face and neck should be a shade lighter than your body.

Does the show make-up need to be heavy?

in a word yes, your normal make up would get lost with all the tan you will have on so more of everything and plenty of glitter.

I have v long curly hair is it best to wear it up or tie it back?

long hair looks gorgeous down for the posing and quater turns as long as you remember to sweep it off your back for back poses, but will get in your way for the rountine so take a clip to loosely clip it back for this.

What kind of content are the judges looking for in the individual routines for toned....more 'dancey' less poses....lets hope not!

you should include all your posers (esp your favs at least a couple of times) but in a flowing manner. most of all make it entertaining go with a song you know well and like.

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

and just by chance the new nabba mag thats out includes an article all about show prep for figure in more detail (shameless plug)

xx


----------



## Kate19761466867982 (Jan 14, 2010)

Many many thanks Rachel...soooo helpful  I'm going to the seminar at the Olympic Gym in March, so will hopefully meet you in person!

Will look up the NABBA mag!

Thanks again!

Kate


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

no problem

[email protected]

this is the lady to contact for bikinis email her and tell you more info on a show bikin and she will help you out her name is tracy.

see you at the seminar

rach x


----------



## Branna (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Luck Kate!!, the best advice i can give is to work hard, and enjoy the time you are on stage, thebetter prepared you are the more you will enjoy it! I was SOOOO nervous the first time i competed, but as soon as I got into the swing of it, I LOVED IT, and was hooked!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kate19761466867982 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bodywise said:


> Good Luck Kate!!, the best advice i can give is to work hard, and enjoy the time you are on stage, thebetter prepared you are the more you will enjoy it! I was SOOOO nervous the first time i competed, but as soon as I got into the swing of it, I LOVED IT, and was hooked!!
> 
> Cheers Sammy Jayne  The thing I am dreading the most is the routine
> 
> Not sure what poses to make, music etc etc....aaargh!


----------



## mags (Oct 2, 2011)

good luck kate wishing you all the luck .xxx


----------

